# How to attach auto feeder to hooded tank???



## hmhs

We have bought a new aquarium for our son for Christmas (we are first time users). We travel often and would like to get an auto fish feeder, however our aquarium has a hood and there does not seem to be any place to attach a feeder. Any advice??

Our aquarium is a Marineland Eclipse 12 gallon tank. We've got it all set up and one fish already in. The feeder we were interested in is a Feed Air Automatic Feeder, I haven't bought the feeder yet, since I didn't know how to attach it. If anyone has a recommendation for a better one please let me know!

Thanks!!
Holly


----------



## jrman83

How long would you be leaving the fish?


----------



## danilykins

jrman83 said:


> How long would you be leaving the fish?


*pokes above post*

If your hood is a thin enough plastic you can cut a spot out of it for the feeder. If its not you can have someone in the neighborhood help or find a different feeder. I don't know much about feeders so hopefully someone can help you


----------



## snail

Most fish can be left for several days without food no problems at all, It's more like how they eat in the wild. How long do you go away for and how often?


----------



## hmhs

Thanks so much for your advice... i went ahead an purchased the feeder above. It comes with some type of velcro attachment so I think we are going to open the hood and just attach it somehow.

We are gone for various lengths of time, just makes me feel better to make sure they are being fed!


----------



## snail

just make sure the feeder can't come loose with time and fall off into the water, you'd get a really big ammonia spike! I'd try it for a week or two while I was still at home to make sure all is well.


----------



## Scuff

The automatic feeders have always been hit or miss in my opinion. It's just so hard to get them to put in the proper amount of food each time, and so many things can go wrong with them. If you're only gone for a few days at a time, feeding your fish before you leave and when you get back is sufficient; there's always microfauna/flora living in your aquarium for them to snack on while you're not around. If you're going to be gone for more than 4-5 days, have someone come in halfway through and give them a light feeding.

A tip, however: Use a pill container and put the proper amount of food in it, and then hide the larger container. The best intentioned of temporary keepers can do the worst damage to an aquarium with overfeeding.


----------



## woriworiwa

Hi,

This was helpful to read, We are going on a trip for 10 days and i was thinking of buying a fish feeder. Now i decided to ask my brother to come every 2 or 3 days to feed them while we are gone. Safer than a feeder.

Thank you


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I love my Eheim auto feeder. I was so impressed, I wrote a review here on the forums 


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f63/eheim-auto-feeder-3581-feed-air-10449.html#post69997



just thought I'd throw that out there...


----------



## woriworiwa

I like this feature

*Simple sliding door allows for easy and accurate change in food dose size, from "just a smidgen", to "as much food as you could possibly grab between your index finger and thumb"

Thanks for posting the review, made me reconsider my opinion on automatic feeder, this and also I've just called my brother and he told me that he will be out of town at the same week that i will be out.

Will go look for an online shop where they have it

Thank you


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Yeah I though I'd personalize the explanation of the features in my own words 


I really like it. I'm still using it on the tank even though I've been back from vacation for 3 days


----------

